# WEIGHT GAIN XD



## Kymiie (Nov 16, 2009)

So as most of you told me it is better to keep a record of your tortoises weight... and have done for the last week and i am going to carry on doing this!

Crush is 4 and used to weigh 150g

I got told he was under weight

So i did a record

Last monday 9 nov he weighed 172g

and this monday 16 nov he weighs in at 179g

7 grams he has put on in a week...

Is that good?
Or is it too fast?

Hes a hermann


xxxx THANKS xxx


----------



## Shelly (Nov 16, 2009)

Kymiie said:


> 7 pounds he has put on in a week...
> 
> Is that good?
> Or is it too fast?



If you don't mind having a 400 pound tortoise in 12 months, it's no problem.


----------



## bettinge (Nov 16, 2009)

Seven grams is likely normal weekly fluctuations, probably more. It all depends on if he just ate, pee'd or pooped! Some people weigh after the weekly soak to help minimize fluctuations.


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry guys yh i meant 7 grams

i will correct it 

xx


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 16, 2009)

That sounds good. So many variables though. It is best to not make any opinions until you have maybe a few weeks at least of growth, as said above, it is so variable. Here is a growth chart valid for Hermanns and Greeks: http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/jackson.html You are way at the bottom of it since Crush is tiny, so this will be helpful in the future.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh man you guys confused me, cuz I was sure Kymiie had a Hermanns. I thought she was talking about a 4year old 170 gram Desert Tort. I was absolutly shocked for a minute. LOL.


----------

